# Thinking Of Buying A 2007 26Rs



## Camping (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum here (been reading a little for awhile).

We are contemplating upgrading from our Starcraft travelstar hybrid camper and have determined that the 26RS pretty much meets all our "wish list": quad bunks, under 27 foot towing length (that is the one that's hard to meet with quad bunks), 50 gal. fresh water for all the trips we do in state parks with no water hookup.

We are going to look at a used 2007 outback 26RS in our area. Was wondering if there are any typical problem areas/items to look for that tend to arise specific to the 26RS? Typical water leak spots, etc.? Any benefits/differences with a 2007 vs any other year for that model?

Any other input would be great, as we "don't know what we don't know" as they say.

Looking to tow it with an F-150(supercab/145" wheelbase), 5.4L V8, 3.55 axle. (I'll miss the 14-15 mpg we get towing the Starcraft....)

I did a search with "26RS" and even looked in the 26RS model-specific thread but did not really come up with anything with regards to problems with it.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome! depending on the year of your truck you may be pushing the towing capacity of the truck, especially with 50 gallons of water on board.

Look for Oregon Camper's checklist on here somewhere.


----------



## royt (Aug 30, 2010)

Tim
Welcome
We have a 2003 26rs havent had any problems yet to speak of just little things
I tow mine with a gmc crew cab 1500 5.3 with 4.10 rears it does ok but thinking bout upgrading to a 2500
you might check the rear slide out rails in the roof i hade to fix mine once the screws that holds it up worked out i just put bigger ones in
so far so good.
We really enjoy ours kids love the bunk room.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> Welcome! depending on the year of your truck you may be pushing the towing capacity of the truck, especially with 50 gallons of water on board.
> 
> Look for Oregon Camper's checklist on here somewhere.


You should look into your truck's tow rating....you might be very close to the limit of that truck.

That is a great Outback for sure! Lots of folks on the forum have (or had) that trailer.

Listed below are two links. One will give you the details for the Outback you are looking at and the other is the Pre Delivery Inspection document I put together to help folks when buying a trailer. Gives you all sorts of things to review/check over.

Detailed info all all 2007 Outbacks

Check List


----------



## Camping (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.

The weight is a concern for me. Per the manual our truck and it's wheelbase/engine/axle combination has an 8700 pound towing capacity. Take out 20% for a cushion and it leaves 6900. I believe this camper is around 5300 pounds (I'll be checking the sticker on the inside of a cabinet tomorrow to see the delivered weight). That leaves roughly 1600 pounds for stuff (from the weights on previous camping trips I doubt we use more than half that). We'll see... I'm sure we wouldn't be setting any acceleration or mileage records. We would not be filling the water when towing. Most our state campgrounds have water to fill up with when you pull in, just not at the campsites.

I found the checklist mentioned as well, thanks. If we decide to do this it will be a good guide to do a more thorough inspection.

The price they are asking is a little out of line with other's I have seen advertised, as well as the NADA value.

The 23RS is also in the running for us.... Decisions decisions.


----------



## Camping (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Oregon Camper.

We must have been working on our posts at the same time. See mine above.

Appreciate the replies.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping said:


> Thanks Oregon Camper.
> 
> We must have been working on our posts at the same time. See mine above.
> 
> Appreciate the replies.


No problem...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We towed our 26RS for several years with an Expedition with the 5.4L engine and the 3.73 rear axle. Ours was the older 5.4L engine with the 2 valve heads and the transmission was the 4 speed automatic. The newer 3 valve engines and the 6 speed automatics are much better at towing than what I had. Even so I think you'll probably be just fine with the F-150.

Our 26RS is almost exactly the same as the 2007 model and ours weighs in at 6000 lbs loaded for camping with about 15 gallons of water onboard. The 2006+ models have a higher gross weight rating than the 2005 and earlier models but all they did was change the springs & axles to bump up the rating from 6000 to 7000 lbs. I think if you assume a weight of 6000 lbs you'll be pretty close. Also I don't think you'll save much weight by going with the 23RS. If your truck can handle the 23RS then it should do the same with the 26RS.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 2007 26KBRS and have not had any issues. It's the same camper as the 26RS except for a king bed slideout versus the queen and weighs the same too. Good luck in your hunt, I think you will like the layout.

Your truck will be at its limits.

Mark


----------



## Camping (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Mark and MJRey.


----------

